
Show HN: CampAlert.live – Get notified about campground openings - polishdude20
Hey HN,<p>I&#x27;m the creator of Camp Alert. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;campalert.live A service that watches campgrounds for you and notifies you by email&#x2F;text when your campsite becomes available. We launched in June only in a few provinces in Canada and found over 6000 cancellations since then. We just added USA campgrounds to the site and would love to hear some feedback from you guys. I&#x27;m a self taught developer doing this on the side and I love to hear the opinions of you guys on here with much more experience than me.<p>Here&#x27;s a free coupon code you guys can use: HNCAMPS<p>Anyways, I&#x27;d love to hear your feedback!
======
polishdude20
Link: [https://campalert.live](https://campalert.live)

